# 150 دائرة الكترونية مرسومة بواسطة Electronic WorkBench للتدرب على استخدام هذا البرنامج (ارجوا التثب



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:​ 
موضوعي اليوم هو​ 
150 دائرة الكترونية مرسومة بواسطة Electronic WorkBench للتدرب على استخدام هذا البرنامج :8:​ 

لتحميل البرنامج
اضغط على الرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/EZ6RQuoc/E_Wo150.html​ 
أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع تقييماً أو ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه​ 

أي اسئلة او استفسارات يأرد عليها ان شاء الله​


----------



## tl01001 (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:

:83::83::83::83::83:هل يوجد مزيد من الردود :83::83::83::83::83::83:

:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:

:80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80:
:13::13::13:

:69::69:
:8:​


----------



## ًwimax (9 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 


:57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57: هل هناك المزيد من الردود :57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:

:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:



​


----------



## saud_uk (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفي ايامك و تقبل منك الصيام والقيام
وجعلك من المعتوقين من النار, وجمعنا الله بك في الفردوس


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا يا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك و تقبل منك الصيام والقيام
ونتمنا منك الكثير الن شاء الله
*​


----------



## salahalagbre (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## lover-2010 (17 أغسطس 2010)

Thankxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sahlee2010 (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## المخترع الصغير (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وتقبل منك الصيام والقيام.


----------



## المخترع الصغير (18 أغسطس 2010)

> أي اسئلة او استفسارات يأرد عليها ان شاء الله


اخي الكريم سبق وان وضعت انت مشاركه ورابط لبرنامج اديسون 4 وكان برنامج رائع جدا وفتحت افاق جديده بالنسبه لي في عالم الالكترونيات والكهرباء ...... لا اطيل عليك اخي الكريم نزل الآن نسخه جديده من هذا البرنامج وهو اديسون 5 الا انها نسخه تجريبيه ديمو اناشدك واناشد الاخوه في هذا المنتدى الكريم في توفير سيريال او كراك لهذه النسخه مع الشكر لك وللاخوه القائمين على هذا المنتدى.


رابط برنامج اديسون 5 لمن يرغب من الاخوه في تحميله لكن مثل ماقلت فهذا نسخه تجريبيه لمدة 30 يوم فقط.


----------



## المتكامل (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن الرابط محجوب بالسعودية ياريت تضع رابط ثاني لك تحياتي .............


----------



## nosier (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي تعبكم


----------



## محمد البشبيشى (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## banma (26 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## electro_mohaned (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور يا وردة والله يحفظك ان شاء الله و تسعفنا بالمزيد من الفائدة
اطال الله في عمرك​


----------



## ziezooo (26 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

هل هناك طلبات أخرى غير رفع البرنامج على موقع آخر

شأحاول ان شاء الله رفع البرنامج 
اكتبوا أحسن موقع غير محجوب في السعودية و سأرفعه لكم ان شاء الله​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

*:56:السلام عليكم:56:*
* 
اذا كانت هناك مشكلة بروابط تحميل البرنامج أو كانت مخفية
أخبروني (اكتبوا اسم الرابط الذي تفضلون و سأرفع البرنامج ان شاء الله)*
او اذا كانت أي اقتراحات أخبروني 
و سيكون لي الشرف أن تضيفوني الى قائمة الأصدقاء لديكم 
من هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u602810.html
:55::55::55::55:
:57::57::57:
:55:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83:​


----------



## venus111_eng (3 سبتمبر 2010)

_thnaks brother_


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 سبتمبر 2010)

venus111_eng قال:


> _thnaks brother_



لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## seemostafa2002 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## vivabarsha (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sadigamar (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## zakaria59 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور مجهودك


----------



## allaeemh (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا
مشــــــكـور على المـجـهود​


----------



## riahi fethi (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## ميدو مان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير والى الامام دائما


----------



## طارق أبوقرون (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور وجزاكــ الله خيرا ،،


----------



## لبوة العرب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت ووفقك الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ميدو مان قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير والى الامام دائما


 


طارق أبوقرون قال:


> مشكوور وجزاكــ الله خيرا ،،


 


لبوة العرب قال:


> بوركت ووفقك الله


 

شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود 
وأتمنى ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:55::55::55::55::55:
:8::8::8::8::8:
:57::57:
:82:​


----------



## drwoo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

:14::14::14::14: شكرا أخي و بارك الله فيك :14::14::14::14:


----------



## ymanba (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kap (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي عمر وجزاك الله خيرا

جاري الاطلاع على البرنامج


----------



## Dr.Ivan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم

عندي طلب اخي اريد نسخ من البرنامج تعمل على وندوز 7


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

drwoo قال:


> :14::14::14::14: شكرا أخي و بارك الله فيك :14::14::14::14:


 


ymanba قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


 


kap قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي عمر وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> جاري الاطلاع على البرنامج



شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود 
و أرجوا أن يكون موضوعي مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

dr.ivan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
> 
> عندي طلب اخي اريد نسخ من البرنامج تعمل على وندوز 7



ليس عندي نسخة من البرنامج تعمل على وندوز 7​


----------



## mraq100 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

mraq100 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


 



مستريورك قال:


> *بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​



السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم​


----------



## eng nb (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور وجارى التحميل ربى يبارك فيك


----------



## saad_srs (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## eng nb (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت حضرتك تقولنا الفايل بيفتح ببرنامج ايه .......... للأسف تظهر صفحة زرقاء ومكتوب فيها انستول لل 150 دائرة

مشكوووووووووووووور لمجهودك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

eng nb قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور وجارى التحميل ربى يبارك فيك



السلام عليكم 
شكلراً لك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
شكراً لك و ارجوا ان ينال اعجابك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

eng nb قال:


> ياريت حضرتك تقولنا الفايل بيفتح ببرنامج ايه .......... للأسف تظهر صفحة زرقاء ومكتوب فيها انستول لل 150 دائرة
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووور لمجهودك


 
الدوائر موجودة في الدرايف 
C:\Program Files
ستجد ملف بإسم البرنامج 
بعد ذلك تفتح برنامج الكترونيك ورك بنش و بعد ذلك open 
وبعد ذلك تحدد اي من الدوائر التى تريد فتحها 
وهذا كل ما اريد قوله 
اى اسألة سأرد عليها ان شاء الله ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

saad_srs قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## eng naser (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير عنا
*


----------



## hamam777 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك وياريت لو فى برنامج ادخله دائرة الكنترول وهو يبين لى بتشتغل ازاى او العكس


----------



## لطفي11 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلك من الصالحين*​


----------



## R/O Hassan Gomaa (8 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوعات جميلة ومفيدة . شكرا والى المزيد من الجهد القيم


----------



## mofaknofl (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## eng naser (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفي ايامك 
وجعلك من المعتوقين من النار, وجمعنا الله بك في الفردوس الاعلى*​


----------



## nabel2001 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

eng naser قال:


> *بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير عنا*



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

hamam777 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

سامح صفى الدين قال:


> ربنا يكرمك وياريت لو فى برنامج ادخله دائرة الكنترول وهو يبين لى بتشتغل ازاى او العكس



هذا البرنامج موجود بالرابط التالي 
و هو موضوعي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213504.html

ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

لطفي11 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وجعلك من الصالحين*​



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

r/o hassan gomaa قال:


> موضوعات جميلة ومفيدة . شكرا والى المزيد من الجهد القيم



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mofaknofl قال:


> مشكور يااخي



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

eng naser قال:


> *شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفي ايامك *
> 
> 
> *وجعلك من المعتوقين من النار, وجمعنا الله بك في الفردوس الاعلى*​



آمين 
شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

nabel2001 قال:


> *جزاك الله خير*​



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:81:هل يوجد المزيد من الردود :81:
:55::55::55:​


----------



## عبدالرحمن هانى الس (15 نوفمبر 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

عبدالرحمن هانى الس قال:


> * جزاك الله خيرا*



العفو 
شكراً لك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
:55:و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح :55:
:14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## sir_sobhi (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

sir_sobhi قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



شكراً لك 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
:55:و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح :55:
:14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## akram2 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

akram2 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير



شكراً لك 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
:55:و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح :55:
:14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## akram2 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

akram2 قال:


> جزاك الله خير



شكراً لك 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
:55:و أسأل الله ان يتقبل منا العمل الصالح :55:
:14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## riad2016 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moh h (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي عمر على هذ البرنامج الطيب

وسؤالي مره اخرى هل برنامج يركب على ويندوز 7 (64 بت)

وهل بهذ البرنامج استطيع ركب جميع الدوائر الكهربائية

مثال (الينقل لاين ديقرام)

والله يجزاك الف خير​


----------



## زهير انيس ضاهر (19 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية الوحدة والبناء
زادك الله علما ومعرفة وجعل لك حسنة في كلمة تعلمتها وعلمتها


----------



## الجعفرى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف يتم تركيب المكتبة الى البرنامج؟؟ 

وهل لها اصدار معين؟


----------



## # الرقراق # (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيراً


----------



## mnr.eng (23 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك يازلمة


----------



## أبوعدي28 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البوب المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا البرنامج جميييييييييييييل اجدا انا استخدمة من عام 96 وفعلا مفيد جدا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

mnr.eng قال:


> عاشت ايدك يازلمة



شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أبوعدي28 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

البوب المهندس قال:


> هذا البرنامج جميييييييييييييل اجدا انا استخدمة من عام 96 وفعلا مفيد جدا جزاكم الله كل خير



شكراً لك ​


----------



## خالد صريوي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

خالد صريوي قال:


> سلمت وبارك اللة فيك



شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
شكراً لك على المشاركة​


----------



## TAMONT (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

tamont قال:


> *بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير*​


شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
شكراً لك على المشاركة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كانت هناك أي روابط لا تعمل 
أرجوا اخباري فوراً​


----------



## طائر عمان (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود يذكر لك أخي العزيز وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيل الشكر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

طائر عمان قال:


> مجهود يذكر لك أخي العزيز وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيل الشكر



:56:شكراً لك على مشاركتك:56:
ارجوا أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
:13::13::13::13::13::13:​


----------



## ضياءعبدالمنعم (8 يناير 2011)

:14:مافيش احلى من كدة اية الجمال دة:77:


----------



## elbobsameh (8 يناير 2011)

الرابط محجوب لية


----------



## talebaf02 (8 يناير 2011)

simens +controle 
+commande


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## thunderbird (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامة المهندس (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m7md 3omar (9 يناير 2011)

بوركت


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

ضياءعبدالمنعم قال:


> :14:مافيش احلى من كدة اية الجمال دة:77:


شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لك التوفيق ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

elbobsameh قال:


> الرابط محجوب لية



هل أنت من السعودية 
الرابط شغال 100%​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

thunderbird قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيك


 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Maher788 (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dnna4000 (14 فبراير 2011)

*الف الف شكر*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 فبراير 2011)

maher788 قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 فبراير 2011)

dnna4000 قال:


> *الف الف شكر*



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## boudyboud (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

boudyboud قال:


> بارك الله فيك



أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## hamni_fa (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ajeeljabbar (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود ياريت تشرح دائرة واحدة كمثال وتبين كافة الخطوات للرسم ومن ثم كيفية فحصها وتشغيلها وبعدها كيفية عمل (pcb)لهاوشكرا لك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 فبراير 2011)

ajeeljabbar قال:


> بارك الله فيك على المجهود ياريت تشرح دائرة واحدة كمثال وتبين كافة الخطوات للرسم ومن ثم كيفية فحصها وتشغيلها وبعدها كيفية عمل (pcb)لهاوشكرا لك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك



سأحاول إنشاء شرح كما تقول إن شاء الله و لكن لبرنامج آخر 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 فبراير 2011)

hamni_fa قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## omer abbas (20 فبراير 2011)

:75::75::75::75::75:_



بارك الله فيك وادخلك الجنه من اوسع ابوابها والله مشاركه حلوه جدا






أنقر للتوسيع...

_


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 فبراير 2011)

احمد الششتاوى قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 فبراير 2011)

omer abbas قال:


> :75::75::75::75::75:



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## kemo_2000 (21 فبراير 2011)

' بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 فبراير 2011)

kemo_2000 قال:


> ' بارك الله فيك




شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## ga777lal (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد منصف (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على الدوائر المفيدة


----------



## دعاء ناصر (24 فبراير 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 فبراير 2011)

احمد منصف قال:


> مشكور على الدوائر المفيدة


 
شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 فبراير 2011)

دعاء ناصر قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssssssss



العفو 
شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## alaamu (10 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## اسامة النمكي (11 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOHAMED EL AWADY (11 مارس 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 مارس 2011)

alaamu قال:


> مشكور



العفو 
شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج إعجابك 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (18 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## eng_ma7moud_3bdou (20 مارس 2011)

:77::77::77::77::77:شكر خالص:77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## إبراهيم ف (22 مارس 2011)

الله أيجازيك ويبارك فيك


----------



## gouriani (22 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## استاذ خليل (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخوك فى الله ابو احمد


----------



## zsqm (27 مارس 2011)

*الرابط محجوب لدينا في السعودية*

تحياتي لك اخي الكريم ممكن تضع الرابط على موقع غير محجوب رحم الله والديك والمسلمين


----------



## yasir1 (27 مارس 2011)

than you


----------



## yasir1 (27 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## جابرنورعلى (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخىجزاك اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## عماد الكبير (29 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## sevensam (1 أبريل 2011)

جزءت خيرا وكفيت شرا و زوجت بكرا وانجبت ذكرا


----------



## نور الدين مولانا (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام يا أ؛خي الكريم ممكن تنزل الملف على رابط اخر وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أبريل 2011)

نور الدين مولانا قال:


> السلام يا أ؛خي الكريم ممكن تنزل الملف على رابط اخر وشكرا جزيلا


هل الرابط به مشكله أو لا يعمل 
أرجوا الرد سريعاً 
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أبريل 2011)

نور الدين مولانا قال:


> السلام يا أ؛خي الكريم ممكن تنزل الملف على رابط اخر وشكرا جزيلا


تفضل أخي الكريم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/EZ6RQuoc/E_Wo150.html​


----------



## شادي2001 (30 أبريل 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا


----------



## khaled hyasat (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك


----------



## yasser73 (12 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## osamah9 (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوأجواد (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

رابط التحميل مقفل


----------



## aziz_botta2002 (15 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك لكل صاحب معلومات صحيحة


----------



## sonner (16 مايو 2011)

thanks 

but where are the 150 ckts


----------



## تامر حافظ (18 مايو 2011)

اللهم زده علما


----------



## طارق_علاء_2005 (18 مايو 2011)

جاري التحميل وبارك لنا الله فيك


----------



## vezan (18 مايو 2011)

*Thankxxxxxxxxxxxx*​


----------



## badreco_73 (3 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## المنير73 (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد_2010 (11 يونيو 2011)

مش شغال ليه


----------



## 25يناير (13 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## RACHID.ELECTRICIE (13 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و ننتظر منك الجديد


----------



## RACHID.ELECTRICIE (13 يونيو 2011)

البرنامج تا يعمل أفيدونا


----------



## Tito50 (21 يونيو 2011)

باااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## juopa008 (24 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## محمد اسيا (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكور استاذ


----------



## engineer_man (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر ومجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووود راااااااااااااااااائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلمان2000 (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (4 يوليو 2011)

محمد اسيا قال:


> مشكور استاذ





engineer_man قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر ومجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووود راااااااااااااااااائع
> جزاك الله خيرا





سلمان2000 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



العفو إخواني الكرام 
أنا آسف أصبح تواجدي قليل 
نظراً لإنشغالي ​


----------



## louay (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tamerhassan197 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## NASSERHASSEN (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

louay قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

tamerhassan197 قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررا




العفو أخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

nasserhassen قال:


> شكرااااا




العفو اخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم على ردك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## greentec (12 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## نديم هاشم (27 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نديم هاشم (27 يناير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (27 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لتقديم المزيد


----------



## manboubaker (28 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بحر الشوق 2000 (12 فبراير 2013)

*موضوع جيد جدا
ولكن هل لي بالحصول على كراس تعليمي لغرض معرفة كيفية العمل على برنامج الوورك بينج
مع خالص الود لكم جميعا*​


----------



## العراف احمد (11 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ramocha (22 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mmzyan (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ramocha (17 يونيو 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## khalil1984 (17 يونيو 2013)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الكمزاري (21 يونيو 2013)

بوركت أخي الكريم ونفع الله بك .


----------



## ibr_alrawi (23 يونيو 2013)

عاشت ايديك


----------



## oxsal (4 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي ايامك


----------



## nadirstyl (19 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hiraan2007 (31 يناير 2014)

الرابط لتحميل البرنامج ,أم لتحميل ال 150 دائرة ؟؟


----------



## سيف المدامغة (1 فبراير 2014)

عاشت ايديك


----------



## انجنيرنك (13 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## rockyman (7 مارس 2014)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## shammakh (16 مارس 2014)

مشكككككووووووووووووور جدا 
واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## kurd113 (21 مارس 2014)

thanks


----------



## aead-ali (10 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## محمود بدران2017 (10 فبراير 2015)

ئؤئئؤ


----------



## laith bionic (23 فبراير 2015)

شي حلو... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedragab1250 (11 مارس 2015)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## فؤاد الربداوي (11 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## سعد حبيب هادي (10 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ارجوا مساعدتي في تنزيل هذه الملفات فأنا محتاجها كثيرا ...جزاك الله خيراً
لقد حاولت التنزيل ولم استطيع ..ارجوا منكم ارسالها على البريد الالكتروني الخاص بي [email protected]


----------



## yasir kobaa (14 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله لك يا اخي و مزيدآ من التقدم ان شاء الله ,, :3:


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (13 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ..........


----------



## reyadreyad (8 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله اليك


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفي ايامك ​


----------

